# Video Sharing



## Golazo (Jul 22, 2016)

I saw a post a few months back where someone uploaded a video of their game for all to view. Which websites are great for sharing full game videos and allow you to upload your entire game video and send the link to share with your team/ families?

Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## mirage (Jul 22, 2016)

YouTube is very simple and readily accessible.


----------



## GunninGopher (Jul 22, 2016)

How long can a YouTube video be?


----------



## Golazo (Jul 22, 2016)

Yes. That was also my concern. Uploading such a large file to YouTube may be problematic. Not sure if there are better options out there. I think I have seen others on this forum sharing videos of their games using other services besides YouTube.


----------



## Nicole13 (Jul 22, 2016)

One parent uses Amazon Cloud Drive. I don't know the specifics as far as file size etc., but something you could look into.  Good luck.


----------



## socalkdg (Jul 22, 2016)

I've watched 90 minute 720P soccer videos on Youtube.   Best option.   Many TV's can watch youtube thus making it a great place for friends and family to watch.


----------



## Ballon d'Or (Jul 22, 2016)

vimeo - better quality and more professional than Youtube


----------



## Technician72 (Jul 28, 2016)

Ballon d'Or said:


> vimeo - better quality and more professional than Youtube


I second the Vimeo option, great stuff!


----------



## Zoro (Jul 30, 2016)

Now - YouTube is better because it does 60fps.  I do not think Vimeo does.   

These were the primary recruiting videos - 10th grade
Real short - 




Tournaments: 













This was a work ethic/fitness.  The trainer's picture is on the wall of the UNC coaches wall.  Easy UNC in.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEELE3mEQRM

At the time DD played very high (popular now) but I had to edit a lot out as coaches didn't like that.  After her freshman year - it didn't matter.  
Summary of a 14 game winning streak (18 for her) - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DiW2tnL7Wc
A cell phone video 2011 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHUJxWzZAp8
Before we cared about college https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f8hgSPMLvg

YouTube channel https://www.youtube.com/user/NaomiWillett/videos


----------



## Golazo (Jul 30, 2016)

Wow those are amazing videos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zoro (Jul 30, 2016)

Golazo said:


> Wow those are amazing videos. Thanks for sharing!


You are welcome.  You'll be sorry you said that.  I guess the difference between the poor person that sits next to me on the airplane and the SoCal soccer forums is - SoCal soccer folks can just skip them.
Some asked about Vimeo.
I did/do have several channels.  I typically just uploaded whole games https://vimeo.com/channels/scblues/page:2  At the time the quality was better the YouTube.  I don't think it is now.

I did more cycling on Vimeo as there is no ball zipping by and a slower frame rate worked.  Also these were not for coaches, so I did less edits and longer video.
This is kid 2:https://vimeo.com/channels/mmr

Lately I just use YouTube again and then attach links to YouTube from Facebook.  Not trying to get anyone recruited, just showing off - and some people like cycling.


----------



## NorCal (Jul 30, 2016)

Our team(s) used shutterfly and I'd upload all the game videos there. Parents could view in HD and download; some even used the downloaded videos to create their own individual highlight vids....but...shutterfly stop their video sharing this summer so I switch to YouTube.  Here is my dd recent highlight video, she's 11 yrs old - '04:


----------



## MessiFTW (Jul 30, 2016)

Enough with the slowmo already.  Painful to watch.


----------



## Zoro (Jul 31, 2016)

IMO if sharing with people that know your kid - 2 min video is best.  If their kid is in it - 3-4 min.  If it has them in it 10 min.
If it is for a coach you have about 5 sec courtesy watch.  Mind is made 15 sec and if they watch over 1 min - you are golden.

What we did is post the same video under a different name for each school.  We sent each school a unique link.  We could then see views - how often, repeats etc.  that gave us a bunch of info on their interest.


----------



## Zoro (Aug 1, 2016)

Golazo said:


> I saw a post a few months back where someone uploaded a video of their game for all to view. Which websites are great for sharing full game videos and allow you to upload your entire game video and send the link to share with your team/ families?
> 
> Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks!


I was so excited to show highlights I forgot what you asked.  I posted whole games here https://vimeo.com/channels/scblues/page:2 along with some highlights.  That will take a Vimeo account $/month to upload this size.  When it comes to whole games the super Hi-Res and 60fps (Frames per Second) is just too big.  Typically these are 720p 30fps - lower def, Hi def.

So Vimeo seemed best and people can download video.

YouTube - I hit why I like it in other posts.  Free, 60fps - but no easy download.   As these whole game are not requiring 60fps - I went Vimeo.


----------



## Golazo (Aug 1, 2016)

Haha! Well I appreciate all the info and learning more about Highlight videos and the tips on sharing them. I was trying to avoid the fees for larger files (full games) on Vimeo but it may be worth it to pay and get better quality and ability to download.


----------



## Coyotef (Aug 7, 2016)

our team uploads  game videos to a Dropbox site. We pay for the $99 a year  account to store them. Parents then create a free drop box account and they have  a password access to  watch, share with family  or download. Our coach holds quarterly video nights where the girls can see  and really learn about their positioning and options.  They can also easily view  the videos without downloading on their phones. Great shares in this thread - thanks.


----------



## Zoro (Aug 15, 2016)

Golazo said:


> Yes. That was also my concern. Uploading such a large file to YouTube may be problematic. Not sure if there are better options out there. I think I have seen others on this forum sharing videos of their games using other services besides YouTube.


I loaded an 8GB 1080p to YouTube last week.  That requires a double upgrade to do at Vimeo.  Most don't want to see 1 hour videos, but if you are doing whole games in HD and 60fps, YouTube may be a better choice.  As mentioned before, for frame rate and cost.


----------



## C.A.M. (Aug 22, 2016)

MessiFTW said:


> Enough with the slowmo already.  Painful to watch.


I find slo mo important to see if a kid made a play with intent or pure reflex and instinct. In the case of Mya above it allows you too see how she doesn't make a play on the ball until after it's kicked. This means she is allowing the ball to dictate her actions and still has the reflexes and skills to make the blocks. Her eyes are up and on the ball at all times.


----------



## Golazo (Aug 22, 2016)

Keep the slo-mo... It adds good dramatic effect


----------



## Zoro (Aug 23, 2016)

C.A.M. said:


> ... kid made a play with intent or pure reflex and instinct.


How/Why does it matter?

How can you tell if the player trained and now has a reflex reaction, or it was instinct?


----------



## C.A.M. (Aug 23, 2016)

Zoro said:


> How/Why does it matter?
> 
> How can you tell if the player trained and now has a reflex reaction, or it was instinct?


I never mentioned that you can tell if it was done through training or natural instinct. If it is instinct you want to make sure he/she doesn't go away from it. If it's training he/she has a lot to be proud of the lesson was learned so young.


----------



## Zoro (Aug 23, 2016)

Footwork is one of those things I like to see in slow-mo.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 6, 2016)

I haven't put together clips from games in a while, but I did gather some highlights from last weekends '04/'05  PDP games.


----------



## C.A.M. (Dec 6, 2016)

NorCal said:


> I haven't put together clips from games in a while, but I did gather some highlights from last weekends '04/'05  PDP games.


She looks good. I like how she catches the ball on the cross.


----------



## NorCal (May 15, 2017)

some fall/spring clips...would love to see others post videos on here as well.


----------



## Golazo (May 15, 2017)

That is amazing. Good job. Love the header at 1:45. Nice aggressive way to come out of the box.


----------



## NorCal (May 15, 2017)

Golazo said:


> That is amazing. Good job. Love the header at 1:45. Nice aggressive way to come out of the box.


Thanks. Yeah, you don't see to many GK's head the ball near midfield....fearless or foolish...maybe a little of both, ha.


----------



## Night Owl (May 15, 2017)

This is one item that is greatly missing from TeamSnap!
The video sharring portion is what will make this app the best.


----------



## NorCal (May 16, 2017)

Night Owl said:


> This is one item that is greatly missing from TeamSnap!
> The video sharring portion is what will make this app the best.


I agree, shutterfly was nice because you can post videos and images but the platform was weak. TeamSnap is organized and easy to follow but is limited with what you can share. We upload our game videos to youtube (keep it unlisted) then share the link via teamsnap for the players/coaches/families to watch. Its a longer process but that seems to be the best option for our team right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2017)

NorCal said:


> some fall/spring clips...would love to see others post videos on here as well.


She's a keeper.


----------



## Chris Dimitrijevic (May 16, 2017)

Youtube is the way to go, Vimeo is another great option.  You can download 1080/60fps with the youtube uploader, pretty much all built in .  You use free software like Imovie if your a mac user and in a couple of easy steps , you videos are available to everyone.  My sons games are on our channels and all my relatives overseas get to watch them, pretty cool.


----------



## Golazo (May 16, 2017)

NorCal said:


> I agree, shutterfly was nice because you can post videos and images but the platform was weak. TeamSnap is organized and easy to follow but is limited with what you can share. We upload our game videos to youtube (keep it unlisted) then share the link via teamsnap for the players/coaches/families to watch. Its a longer process but that seems to be the best option for our team right now.


Teamsnap, although it is better for scheduling and team management, is so disappointing with their photo/ video capabilities. Shutterfly is far superior to allow viewing larger sized images and photo sharing. I also like that teamsnap doesn't require you to constantly type your log in to view the images or video you share. Its quick and easy to access on the go.

After reviewing the video sharing options I also found Youtube the best way to share video. Vimeo has amazing quality but you have to pay to upload higher video file sizes. It will not take long to exceed the free upload limit and then you have to pay for Vimeo upgraded plans.


----------



## soloyosh (May 17, 2017)

I bought a HiPod LX25 and uploaded the game videos to YouTube.  Worked great.






If a parent truly wants the video to edit into a highlight, just have them give you a jump drive at practice.


----------



## Golazo (May 18, 2017)

soloyosh said:


> I bought a HiPod LX25 and uploaded the game videos to YouTube.  Worked great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an incredible set up. Pricey though. I imagine wind is an issue. Are there any other more affordable high tripods available you know of? Maybe not quite so high but that get the job done.


----------



## soloyosh (May 18, 2017)

Golazo said:


> That is an incredible set up. Pricey though. I imagine wind is an issue. Are there any other more affordable high tripods available you know of? Maybe not quite so high but that get the job done.


You do get some sway from the wind. The base is incredibly stable though. 

I think someone else posted a component list to piece together something similar in a different thread. 

I have seen people use a soloshot setup as well. The only downside I saw was that the motorized pan struggled to keep up with long balls, etc.


----------



## Chris Dimitrijevic (May 19, 2017)

Golazo said:


> That is an incredible set up. Pricey though. I imagine wind is an issue. Are there any other more affordable high tripods available you know of? Maybe not quite so high but that get the job done.


there's plenty of alternatives , my setup is legit and Im planning on selling at end of season, Im going with a different camera next year anyone wants it PM me, Im going to build the exact same set up purchased all thru amazon for cheap
13' high and you can pan and tilt zoom everything, Im located in OC and be willing to show all you guys how to build one for dirt cheap, PM me


----------

